# My Babies Doing What They Do



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

This is my mare Paco before she was bred xD


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Here is whiskey's lol easier to get to


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

His first ever pole run xD Proud!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You need to get your dad a tripod, lol. Too much shaking around but what I could see was enjoyable.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

waresbear said:


> You need to get your dad a tripod, lol. Too much shaking around but what I could see was enjoyable.


Sadly enough he has a tripod -_-


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice! =D If you don't mind a tiny critique, I'd slow Whiskey down a bit until he's a bit more seasoned. He still looks a bit unsure about the pattern, but has a lot of potential. Keep up the good work!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Aesthetic said:


> Sadly enough he has a tripod -_-


LOL, ok get him a photography/video night course!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

he has only been on the pattern for 2 weeks and your already whipping him for speed?

good luck with him at the end of the season...i can already see what is going to happen.

i watched the first video...and cant watch the rest. your a good rider, but, your going to ruin that horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> he has only been on the pattern for 2 weeks and your already whipping him for speed?
> 
> good luck with him at the end of the season...i can already see what is going to happen.
> 
> ...


I let him go his own pace in exhibition, and I was seeing what he was going to do. Now I know my horses, and I know how they'll react. He gets ran at this place once a week. So don't go bashing me hun.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Very nice! =D If you don't mind a tiny critique, I'd slow Whiskey down a bit until he's a bit more seasoned. He still looks a bit unsure about the pattern, but has a lot of potential. Keep up the good work!


He went very smoothly at his own quick pace in exhibitions, so I asked him for a bit more as an experiment. He seemed to have more problem with the ground than he did anything else. I don't think he liked not being able to dig in. the grounds pretty hard and nasty there.
Thank you though


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Aesthetic: Your horses look lovely, and very talented. I love the paint especially!

Just remember though, while they're your horses to do as you like, when you post them on the internet - particularly on a forum - everyone can see them and you can bet you'll get critique and opinions.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Chokolate said:


> Aesthetic: Your horses look lovely, and very talented. I love the paint especially!
> 
> Just remember though, while they're your horses to do as you like, when you post them on the internet - particularly on a forum - everyone can see them and you can bet you'll get critique and opinions.


I always get lucky on the horses we find i know we will get critique, but critique and being told my horses are on the wrong road is two different things. I dont mind it anymore lol.


----------



## RezaluteSupreme (Jun 15, 2013)

don't go and yell t someone because u think u know their horse more. Every horse is different and it's obvious that aesthetic knows her horse well and is an intelligent horsewoman. Great videos


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree with more seasoning, especially body control. Her head is going around but she isn't turning her body around. She really needs to get back on her hiney and turn, not just loping a small circle with her throwing herself to the outside.

On a good note she is gorgeous!  give her time, she has a life time to compete with you. Take it slow and you won't regret it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

RezaluteSupreme said:


> don't go and yell t someone because u think u know their horse more. Every horse is different and it's obvious that aesthetic knows her horse well and is an intelligent horsewoman. Great videos


Thank you very much


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

SlideStop said:


> I agree with more seasoning, especially body control. Her head is going around but she isn't turning her body around. She really needs to get back on her hiney and turn, not just loping a small circle with her throwing herself to the outside.
> 
> On a good note she is gorgeous!  give her time, she has a life time to compete with you. Take it slow and you won't regret it!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Which one are you talking about, the paint? Most recently I took him to his first jackpot and he brought home a check. Past two races he has had Phenomenal runs  He will have his next race tomorrow, freshly trimmed feet and conditioned


----------

